# stress echo at hospital



## mshelly87 (Sep 15, 2009)

how would you bill a se done at the hospital by one of our dr's


----------



## Jess1125 (Sep 15, 2009)

93350-26 for the stress echo
93016 for monitor of stress test
93018 for interpretation and report of stress test

Jess


----------



## whitesidedolphin (Sep 15, 2009)

Jess1125 said:


> 93350-26 for the stress echo
> 93016 for monitor of stress test
> 93018 for interpretation and report of stress test
> 
> Jess


don't forget to bill for the dopplers that are performed! They are not bundled in with the echo code for stress echos!


----------



## Jess1125 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks much!


----------

